# Luxurious Shampoo Bar



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I found a recipe for this and want to make it. I have never made any type of soap before. Let me know if you think it will work out for a first timer. I would really like some opinions before I go out and purchase all the ingredients. Thank you.

9 oz. coconut
9 oz. olive oil
5 oz. castor oil
3 oz. jojoba oil
2 oz. shea butter
1 oz. beeswax
4 oz. water
6 oz. coconut milk
4 oz. lye
(you could use only water, an herbal infusion, or any type of milk)
Optional Essential oil
Rosemary & peppermint for dark hair
Lavender & Lemon for blonde hair
Lime & Coconut for all types
(use app. 0.5 oz. of essential oils.)
1. Place water and Coc. milk into glass measuring cup
2. Measure out lye by weight into glass measuring cup
3. carefully add lye into liq. and stir(the outside of bowl will get hot)
4. allow lye mix. to stay under a vent and cool down while you prepare the oils.
5. Measure all oils and pour into pot.
6. warm oils and beeswax on low heat until melted.
7. Pour melted oils into crockpot, be sure it is on lowest setting.
8. Add the lye/liquid to the oils in the crockpot and stir.
9. grab a stick blender and get to work. Blend the oils, lye, and liq. in for 3-5 minutes. working toward "trace"
10. Blend until mix becomes a thick pudding like consistency.
11. Once pudding like cover the crock and cook app. 1- hr. 
12. by the end the mix should have folded in on itself and should be completely transparent. Turn off crock pot.
13. Now its time to prepare the molds. (They used standard glass loaf pans greased with coconut oil.
14. now add essential oils
15. spoon mixture into molds
16. Allow soap to cool and harden for 24 hours.
17. Remove from mold to cutting board and cut 1 in. thick bars
18. place bars on a tray with good airflow so they can harden


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I ran this recipe through SoapCalc and it came up with 3.8 oz lye and 11 oz water. You won't have a very hard bar. It will have too high a cleansing number and not a high
enough mositurizing number. I would not attempt using coconut milk or any other milk as a first time soap maker. Try using distilled water instead. You are also using a lot of expensive butters and oils for a first time try.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for your response. I would love to try some soap and thought I would like to try a shampoo bar. This was the only recipe I had for shampoo. I will keep looking.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a recipe that someone shared with me. You can try it if you wish. It does have some expensive oils in it.

40% Olive Oil
28% Coconut Oil
22% Avocado Oil
10% Castor Oil

for 16 oz of oil the recipe would be:

6.4 oz olive oil
4.48 oz coconut oil
3.52 oz avocado oil
1.6 oz Castor oil
6 oz distilled water
2.2 oz sodium hydroxide

After you have mixed the lye with the water and stirred until dissolved add 1% sodium lactate to the lye water. For 16 oz of oil this would be .16 oz of sodium lactate. This will give you a harder bar. Follow the general safe procedure for cp soap making.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

First, always, always, always use a lye calculator to figure you lye amount. Second, I would not start out with a recuepe with either milk or wax as a 1st try. Third, you will have a heck of a time removing your soap from a glass mold.

Here are some links to try for basic soap info:

http://millersoap.com/

The above link is where I started. Lots of basic info & recipies.

Here is a link to Cyndi's site. She also has great info, and is a poster on here:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html



I have never made shampoo bars, because thry seem to be very controvertial---people love them or hate them. Everyones hair is so different, what works great for one may be extremely drying for another.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If your hair is chemically treated (permed, straightened, colored) be prepared for straw like hair.

You Scalp will love using any good homemade soap, however, your Hair has a different pH then your scalp.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> If your hair is chemically treated (permed, straightened, colored) be prepared for straw like hair.
> 
> You Scalp will love using any good homemade soap, however, your Hair has a different pH then your scalp.


Thank you for that my hair has highlights. So what about a lotion bar? How do these work and is there a goid recipe? For a newbie....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lotions Bars (otherwise known as salve or balm or butter ... depending on how you package it!) are great for your skin, but not so much on your hair.

Go to my Lessons In Homesteading page and scroll down to 'Making Salves and Body Butters.

Please not, in the 'basic salve' recipe, you can substitute just about any liquid oil for the Olive Oil and just about any wax or butter for the Beeswax.


----------

